
Facebook and the “dead-body” problem (2018) - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/magazine/facebook-and-the-dead-body-problem.html
======
dredmorbius
Paywall bypass:
[http://archive.is/https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/magazin...](http://archive.is/https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/magazine/facebook-
and-the-dead-body-problem.html)

